# Wealthy Mexicans fly, rather than drive, to Texas



## dongringo (Dec 13, 2010)

Not much use for common folks, but useful for some to go shopping and avoid the borders.

Mexicans fly


----------



## Balboa (Nov 16, 2010)

Fly just for shopping?

I would assume to avoid the gangs.


----------

